

"Remember, I gave you the Internet, and I can take it away." - gnoupi
http://www.wired.com/culture/art/news/2000/09/38562

======
gnoupi
Weird article. Looks like some kind of hack. Or a strange prank. (or more
simply, a test article which has been submitted to the RSS feed when it was
not supposed to)

